# Www.rvparkreviews.com



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

Have found this website useful. Tkae it with a grain of salt though. Lake in Wood in Bowmansville, Pa got mixed reviews- but we LOVED it!

www.rvparkreviews.com


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I usually consult this page, and compare it too the woodalls, or Trailer Life directory reviews. I haven't been steered wrong yet, but I agree on the grain of salt. Not everyone see's things the same way.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I think I will follow Tim's lead and still compare it with Woodall's as well.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also use that site to get some ideal of the location i'm looking for.
Just use it as a referrance because everybody has their own opoinion.
Don


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I use it to research campgrounds as well. I also use this site and do a search on rv.net for campground info.


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the website. We use the net and look at a few different sites and get the different views about a campground before we make a decision on where to stay. We even go exploring on those rainy days we are out camping just checking out the other campgrounds in the area. To decide if we might want to try them ou the next time. We will get a map of the site and mark some of the shaded sites on the map and store at home for later reference.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

coachsrs said:


> We even go exploring on those rainy days we are out camping just checking out the other campgrounds in the area. To decide if we might want to try them ou the next time. We will get a map of the site and mark some of the shaded sites on the map and store at home for later reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent idea for a rainy day!

Thanks for the tip.

Got to love this site!


----------

